# Chrome passes 25% market share, IE and Firefox slip



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> In April 2015, we saw the naming of Microsoft Edge, the release of Chrome 42, and the first full month of Firefox 37 availability. Now were learning that Googles browser has finally passed the 25 percent market share mark.


More


----------

